# New teeth are all in..



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I got this pic on Friday,he lost all his teeth a couple weeks ago.
All the new ones are in place now.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

why do there teeth fall out?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Look like every other picture you got...Amazing picture.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

WOW freaking amazing picture , POTM!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

cueball said:


> why do there teeth fall out?


Teeth wear out and they shed them, Usually you see there's some extra blood flow to the area with a bit of swelling.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

All piranha teeth will fall of some time in they life, but no biggy...It will grow back soon.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i take it you feed him alot off smelt ?


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Do pirahnas stop eating after their teeth fall out and then resume eating when they come back in?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

damn wink, you always have the best photos.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think its all in the camera thats why um investing real soon


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea that is some nice photos you have good job


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what do you got for a camera winkster?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome Pic Winkyee


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

cueball said:


> what do you got for a camera winkster?


Thanks guys,.
I have a Canon 20D.

I took this with a 7 year old 1.3 Megapixel Sony Mavica, the kind that would let you get about 4 or 5 pictures on one floppy disc.
I still have and use the Sony from time to time.
Here's my winning POTM pic from last Jan 2006, I shot with the 1.3mp Sony


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

amazing looking rhom man just awesome


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> what do you got for a camera winkster?


Thanks guys,.
I have a Canon 20D.

I took this with a 7 year old 1.3 Megapixel Sony Mavica, the kind that would let you get about 4 or 5 pictures on one floppy disc.
I still have and use the Sony from time to time.
Here's my winning POTM pic from last Jan 2006, I shot with the 1.3mp Sony








[/quote]

does that mean its not the camera???? lol i have been trying to take a good pic of my piraya but i just gave up and got my father to do it.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep his teeth do look bigger...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Its not the camera, I think my dads is the same one it has 8 or 8.2 megapixels and the whole shabang. I believe it costs $1200 for the camera alone. The pictures it took of my fish were using that camera but im not that good and i dont have lights just the camera flash so they are not great. Oh yeah nice pictures on the fish Winkyee.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Nice pic!*


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.
It's more about light than the camera,there's no doubt that a good camera helps.
The more available light in the tank on the fish, the better your pics will come out.Some cameras do shoot better at low light than others. Always try to shoot at night in a dark room (no TV on either) to cut glare .


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

THat's a stunning picture!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Another cracking picture Pete! I do like your lighting set up but worried about how long the tubes will last and how hot they get. Do you run a fan at all or had any probs?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

curly said:


> Another cracking picture Pete! I do like your lighting set up but worried about how long the tubes will last and how hot they get. Do you run a fan at all or had any probs?


Thanks for the comments guys.

The lights are just about 30F warmer than wired normal output.I've had the same tubes in there for over a year now and the ends aren't dark and light output seems to be the same, I will be changing them within the next few months to new T6 bulbs from BigAls.
I am planning on making a hood and will be putting a couple small fans in the plans, one to cool the light fixture and another just to draw air from the space between the glass tops and water to help cool the tank in summer months.

I havent' had as much luck with the shrimp this time, this rhom seems to have an appetite for them...







There are a few snowbal shrimp in there that are breeding.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn WInk, Great pictures Man.
That fish sure is a Pretty one. 
The Red Eyes are awesome!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Damn WInk, Great pictures Man.
> That fish sure is a Pretty one.
> The Red Eyes are awesome!!!


Thanks man,
Here's a couple more from tonight.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love the action shots-Damn nice once again Sir-


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow man hands down amazing tank


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, I am very happy with this fish.

Someone in Ohio really should have snapped this guy up..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man Wink, thats Badass looking fish/~~~~!!!!

The color, the eys...all around a spectaculkar fish.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> Man Wink, thats Badass looking fish/~~~~!!!!
> 
> The color, the eys...all around a spectaculkar fish.


Awesome pictures. If you don't mind, what camera are you using? I'd like to take great pictures like you


----------

